# Quad XM-L



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Just wondering what to do with these XMLs until some more optics become available .
so thought where better to store them than in a light using stuff I already have .

so rooted out an old case I started ages ago and never got it done .
and did a bit of modding it to take the XMls and 4 Reginas . got some H6Flexs on their way so will use one for this beasty .

sorry about the rubbish pic will get some better ones when the camera charges up .


----------



## jsigone (Aug 25, 2004)

SWEET!! gonna blind everyone!! What size battery pack are you going to have to use on that sucker?


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

and let the lumen one upmanship start again  I'm feeling for those poor sheep near your house, I don't think they'll ever see again!


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

jsigone said:


> SWEET!! gonna blind everyone!! What size battery pack are you going to have to use on that sucker?


Just had it on the bench power supply and it was 12.5 volts at 3 amps 
and got hot very fast :yikes: 
but that is without the bar mounts which will draw some heat into the bars also 
cant see me using full power very often except as a hand warmer .


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow, can't wait to see some shots of it in action!


----------



## georges80 (Jan 5, 2010)

georges80 said:


> Besides, most of you crazies won't be happy with a single XM-L anyway
> 
> cheers,
> george.
> ...


I feel I must include the above quotes (from another thread) 

cheers,
george.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

:lol: Nice one George :lol:

:crazy: :crazy: Beamshots coming up

Wired up to my test battery and a Hipflex on full 2.8 amps 
all five levels but not knowing what they are below the Max one .
Starting at the bottom 
with the last pic being my van headlights on High beam


















































OK so this is a stupid bright bike light but looking at the lower levels and also for me the colour it is a very usable light .and cant wait for the H6flexs to arrive so I can finish it and give it a ride


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Smiling. Thinking a civilized generator low beam and that as a high. Pity the poor driver who hits his highs when a cyclist has that in reserve!.

Like bigger bonfires. Millions of years of playing with fire, and we still want more light!


----------



## bravellir (Nov 24, 2008)

:eekster: :eekster: :eekster: damn that's bright

what color bin is that?


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

The last pic is bright :thumbsup: not the van one

But is it me or is there a tint of green to these xml's?


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

According to the invoice the XML T6 leds are S1 colour bin 

Not sure Goldigger but I really like the light in the flesh I thought there would be a really bright hot spot but to my eyes it is very good . level 3 and 4 would be my weapons of choice .

Just had a meter on and according to that the drive currents are 

.064 A = 224 lumens approx
.293 A = 560 lumens
.627 A = 1120 lumens
1.316 A = 2072 lumens
2.66 A = 3600 lumens

( Edit Ta George )


----------



## georges80 (Jan 5, 2010)

A not ma....

cheers,
george.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Might just be the green crap on the trees, mould or moss..
Are those lumen figures actual or taken from the cree product selector tool chart?

I wonder if I can get 3 in my triple light...might wait to see what happens on the new optics front..


----------



## georges80 (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, troutie is in the UK - the land of the rising damp  and it is winter.... so probably everything is covered in mould or moss 

Taking photos to try and catch the colour of something is always tricky especially if relying on auto white balance. Then there's the monitor/lcd settings that also play a role in what each of us sees on our own computers. Auto white balance is likely a challenge for a camera that is presented with a white phosphor based LED for the same reasons most "light meters" have problems - the spectrum is very spikey.

I bet the shot with the car high beams doesn't "look" nearly as red in real life either.

cheers,
george.


----------



## Clipless in PA (May 27, 2009)

Wow!.. That's sweet.


----------



## hootsmon (Feb 7, 2008)

Good work Troutie!
Level 3 looks OK.


----------



## klynk (Apr 18, 2010)

Looks like a very greenish tint to me :skep:


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

klynk said:


> Looks like a very greenish tint to me :skep:


Yes could be doesnt look that green in real life to me and as George says there is rather a lot of greenery in those woods .

here is a shot down the road at the side of the woods with just 1 xml and an Iris optic


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Is that just one XML and Iris Troutie?
Pretty good me thinks.. 
Just a shame the Iris is 38mm in diameter, 2 of them would be a bit on the large scale..
Who said bigger is better?

I need to get some XML's i think..
Do we get random tints on the T6 bin from cutter? I need 2 of these for some dive lights.. need them as white as possible..


----------



## bravellir (Nov 24, 2008)

you can choose the bin @ cutters when ordering.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Goldigger said:


> Is that just one XML and Iris Troutie?
> Pretty good me thinks..
> Just a shame the Iris is 38mm in diameter, 2 of them would be a bit on the large scale..
> Who said bigger is better?
> ...


Yes just the one not a bad beam and yes it is a bugger about big being better as kan says a triple XPG and Cute is probably better that a single XML .

I have now got the Beast nearly finished just need the Lexan front making and ready to rock .


















Hipflex is in the left and had to go with a tail as no room for a connector 
the bars make a huge difference to the heat removal and I am guessing it will stay pretty cool as long as I keep moving if on the high setting .

I quite like the UIP interface as easy on the fly setting choice and straight to max from any other level , never used that interface before and wondering why now .

battery draw from a 15 volt supply for the 5 levels

0.140 A
0.330 A
0.600 A
1.210 A
2.520 A

so from my 6.6 AH battery I should be wasted before the battery :thumbsup:


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

troutie-mtb said:


> Just had it on the bench power supply and it was 12.5 volts at 3 amps
> and got hot very fast :yikes:
> but that is without the bar mounts which will draw some heat into the bars also
> cant see me using full power very often except as a hand warmer .


Maybe the bars can absorb enough heat to keep your hands warm on winter rides


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

troutie-mtb said:


> According to the invoice the XML T6 leds are S1 colour bin
> 
> Not sure Goldigger but I really like the light in the flesh I thought there would be a really bright hot spot but to my eyes it is very good . level 3 and 4 would be my weapons of choice .
> 
> ...


Troutie is that correct S1 bin?
I'm just looking at the cutter site so i can order 5 xml's but not sure which bin to go for..
They list 1A, 1C, 1D, 2B, 2S, 2T

any idea how much difference between 1A/C/D? 2B/S/T wil be a bit on the yellow side?
I'm thinking 1C looking at this chart http://www.xs4all.nl/~swhs/fiets/tests/verlichting/experimenten/ANSI-white.jpg

Cheers


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Goldigger said:


> Troutie is that correct S1 bin?
> I'm just looking at the cutter site so i can order 5 xml's but not sure which bin to go for..
> They list 1A, 1C, 1D, 2B, 2S, 2T
> 
> ...


Nope sorry my bad 2S 
when I ordered there was no choice box so I guess it was pot luck .


----------



## kan3 (Nov 11, 2009)

Goldigger said:


> Troutie is that correct S1 bin?
> I'm just looking at the cutter site so i can order 5 xml's but not sure which bin to go for..
> They list 1A, 1C, 1D, 2B, 2S, 2T
> 
> ...


1C if you want slightly more yellow/warm or 2B if you want more of it and 1A or 1D if you want neutral

If you saw a screen shot of the LED you'd say ok I see a difference. But between the 1A-1B-1C-1D selection in real life..not so much.


----------



## pepko (Feb 1, 2008)

nice green XML leds ))


----------



## kan3 (Nov 11, 2009)

Personally, I don't think the color of his pics for the xm-l look any different than the xp-g/xp-e on my monitor.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

pepko said:


> nice green XML leds ))


Maybe but very restfull on tired old eyes 

Wheezy video of it in action on the road


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Assuming that the color is maintained from camera to my monitor, I like it. Good, because I have at least one of the same bin (another on the way). :thumbsup: 

Having tried this with different cameras and lights, I know the low looks a lot brighter to you as the rider than the camera shows. I assume the high was brighter in use that the camera shows? What was the low setting you used?


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

BrianMc said:


> Assuming that the color is maintained from camera to my monitor, I like it. Good, because I have at least one of the same bin (another on the way). :thumbsup:
> 
> Having tried this with different cameras and lights, I know the low looks a lot brighter to you as the rider than the camera shows. I assume the high was brighter in use that the camera shows? What was the low setting you used?


The low was 064 ma and was not really suitable for riding but as a be seen light OK

Level 2 and upwards is well usable


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Just for a laugh a bit of video on the road .
I a bit wheezy with a cold though .






the strobe is mental


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

troutie-mtb said:


> Just for a laugh a bit of video on the road .
> I a bit wheezy with a cold though .
> 
> 
> ...


You sould see the strobe on one of the lux-rc boards.. i nearly had a epilectic fit today 
I'm just charging up the camera, will try to take a short video of it..

Back to your monster of a light, can you make the strobe go through each single led in sequence, you could then be ministry of sound on wheels


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

kan3 said:


> Personally, I don't think the color of his pics for the xm-l look any different than the xp-g/xp-e on my monitor.


Yep, I've noticed ( long before now ) that a lot of the trout photos tend to have a tinge of green. I wasn't sure what caused it but I know it wasn't the led's. Like trout said, it could be the moss growing all over everything. Then again it might be the camera. Mine sometimes acts up in cold weather and will make a photo look blue or greenish.

The XML that came in my drop-in torch has no tinge of green. However when I was messing with some of the other drop-in reflectors I have I did produce a greenish halo with one that came originally with an SST-50 drop-in. Not sure why this happened but my theory is some kind of prismatic effect. The XML ( pill mounted ) emitter on my other torch is just very bright white. No green or blue. It is using a 44mm diameter reflector and the throw is out of this world.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Cat-man-do said:


> Yep, I've noticed ( long before now ) that a lot of the trout photos tend to have a tinge of green. I wasn't sure what caused it but I know it wasn't the led's. Like trout said, it could be the moss growing all over everything. Then again it might be the camera. Mine sometimes acts up in cold weather and will make a photo look blue or greenish.
> 
> The XML that came in my drop-in torch has no tinge of green. However when I was messing with some of the other drop-in reflectors I have I did produce a greenish halo with one that came originally with an SST-50 drop-in. Not sure why this happened but my theory is some kind of prismatic effect. The XML ( pill mounted ) emitter on my other torch is just very bright white. No green or blue. It is using a 44mm diameter reflector and the throw is out of this world.


The green tint might just be the camera..
could try it the proper way and hold up a piece of white A4 paper and tell the camera to adjust to that first, then take the pics of the beam shots..thats if the camera lets you manually adjust white balance..
Not sure you can set the white balance in the dark  so might be easier to set the white balance during the day..

Or you could just shoot in RAW if your camera supports it and set the white balance after as you can adjust a greater range of colour temp and green magenta shift..


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Pretty pointless me trying anything to do with colour and white balance settings as I have defective colour vision anyways .

Be easier to get a new camera as mine was cutting edge when 3 megapix was the tops .

anyone got an old Ledil rocket for the XRE 3 degrees


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

troutie-mtb said:


> Pretty pointless me trying anything to do with colour and white balance settings as I have defective colour vision anyways .
> 
> Be easier to get a new camera as mine was cutting edge when 3 megapix was the tops .
> 
> anyone got an old Ledil rocket for the XRE 3 degrees


Fair point..
There good quality pics for a 3 megapixal, I have a 4 retired in the draw as its been replaced with a 8 then my latest panasonic fz38 12mp..

Id let you have the 4 but pretty sure it doesn't have manual exposure capabilities


----------



## natac (Jul 26, 2008)

troutie-mtb said:


> anyone got an old Ledil rocket for the XRE 3 degrees


If it's the CA10324_Rocket-SS you want. It looks like Digi-key has plenty of them in stock (2,244 of them to be exact). I could buy and ship some to you if you have trouble ordering from the UK


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

natac said:


> If it's the CA10324_Rocket-SS you want. It looks like Digi-key has plenty of them in stock (2,244 of them to be exact). I could buy and ship some to you if you have trouble ordering from the UK


:thumbsup: That is a fine offer Thank you Natac , this place is great full of helpfull friendly folks .Got to be one of the most no hastle forums on the tinterweb .

I really wanted some one to try one with an XML I used to have a couple and they worked well with the MCE


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Troutie RS has them
CA10250_Rocket-M 26 degree..pack of 2 £1.475 each -
http://uk.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=7107482

CA10406_Rocket-W 38 degree..pack of 2 £1.475 each -
http://uk.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=7107498

CA10324_Rocket-SS 8 degree pack of 2 £1.475 each - 
http://uk.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=7107470

All in stock!

Im starting to like RS they have quiet a selection now
Ledil optics for XRE

Ledil optics for XPE/G

Ledil optics for MCE


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Feb 23, 2008)

troutie-mtb said:


> anyone got an old Ledil rocket for the XRE 3 degrees


i have a couple, they are at my workplace, i`m 99.9% sure they were CA10324_Rocket-SS
cant see me using them so you can have em
pm or email me your address and i`ll get them in tomorrows mail


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

HEY HEY ITS HENDO said:


> i have a couple, they are at my workplace, i`m 99.9% sure they were CA10324_Rocket-SS
> cant see me using them so you can have em
> pm or email me your address and i`ll get them in tomorrows mail


cheers HHHendo. will do 
its worth a try 26 mm dia is not bad for a size. if it cuts the mustard.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Anyone got any xre lc1 optics 21.56mm in diameter and a +-3 degree beam for the RS.
Might be good for turning some of the flood into throw..

The biggest obstacle is getting a driver small enough for a small housing to use one lc1 h6flex is 30.3mm, so its adding some size.


----------



## kan3 (Nov 11, 2009)

Wouldn't xre optics not be as good at collecting light on a xpg/xml since the xre has a much more narrow viewing angle to begin with?


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

At this point we are all just throwing darts, or maybe its Lumens, at the wall and hoping to hit something. 
View angle
Optic height over emitter
Emitter size
Internal reflection angle of optic
Not easy to predict the interaction of all this and more. So back to throwing darts.:thumbsup: 
Have at and post up.......
Can you say "artifact"


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

odtexas said:


> At this point we are all just throwing darts, or maybe its Lumens, at the wall and hoping to hit something.
> View angle
> Optic height over emitter
> Emitter size
> ...


Cheers OD,
Im surprised at how crap that optic is with the XML.. what the feck is that in the middle?
Did a Mozzie, fly past when you took the shot?


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

It's the optical version of this... 








Derailment on....:thumbsup:


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

I think you've got one of these


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

I will tell you what that is 
The LM1 is for the MCE get a magnifier and have a good look inside the led cavity you will see 4 curved micro lenses which were to line up with each Die on the MCE 
your seeing that in your beam shot .

Another one off the list .

Please no more ugly pics


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Sorry I was getting the lm1 mixed up with the xre lc1


----------



## larsan (Jan 15, 2010)

The only question in my mind is how much would you like for it?


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

troutie-mtb said:


> I will tell you what that is
> The LM1 is for the MCE get a magnifier and have a good look inside the led cavity you will see 4 curved micro lenses which were to line up with each Die on the MCE
> your seeing that in your beam shot .
> 
> ...


But this is the beam with the holder. 
I missed centering over the XML by probably .2 mm. Gives that mild peripheral distortion like we got with the Carclo 10mm square optics when the XPE/XPG emitter were slightly decentered on the PCB.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

odtexas said:


> But this is the beam with the holder.
> I missed centering over the XML by probably .2 mm. Gives that mild peripheral distortion like we got with the Carclo 10mm square optics when the XPE/XPG emitter were slightly decentered on the PCB.


That looks very useable..you must be getting fed up with the camera by now?
If not any chance of one of your long range shots to the garden fence of this optic please?:thumbsup:


----------



## random (Sep 13, 2008)

Anyone knows whats up with Troutie ? Im getting worried here ... mailed him a light almost a month ago, he said he will pick it up and repair it after he gets from vacation on 1st July ... emailed him but no response yet after two weeks ... oO


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

I wouldn't get worried. I would strongly doubt you will have any concerns dealing with Troutie. I would suspect that he has just been very busy catching up with things since he got back. He has only posted here once or twice in the last few weeks.

I know from personal experience that on rare occasions genuine emails to him get redirected as "junk mail" so maybe if you shoot him a PM here as well.

He has been far too generous with his time on this forum and offers of help on many projects to think that there is anything sinister going on, just doesn't strike me as that kind of guy.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

random said:


> Anyone knows whats up with Troutie ? Im getting worried here ... mailed him a light almost a month ago, he said he will pick it up and repair it after he gets from vacation on 1st July ... emailed him but no response yet after two weeks ... oO


Is it Saso?.

Sorry I have sent emails back one to comfirm the light was here when i returned from holiday 
and one to say it would be in the post this week but requesting your address as the lumen hound had chewed the packaging making the address unreadable.

lights mended and straight lead put on the battery just waiting for your address.


----------



## random (Sep 13, 2008)

troutie-mtb said:


> Is it Saso?.
> 
> Sorry I have sent emails back one to comfirm the light was here when i returned from holiday
> and one to say it would be in the post this week but requesting your address as the lumen hound had chewed the packaging making the address unreadable.
> ...


:facepalm:

i was just getting worried something happened to you ! :ssss

...O ... M ... G... checked the email again ... and its there... my bad, cant understand how i "missed" it

sorry :s, thank you all !


----------



## w01fy (May 14, 2010)

so when will the 3600 lumen model be avaible to buy, i just want to get one for winter, so i can one up my club mates  my current 2200 lumens just isnt enough lol


----------



## heffster (Oct 20, 2010)

I really like the form factor. Details on the handlebar clamps??


----------

